# Winston Salem NC Airshow



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 24, 2012)

I realize I'm a little late with this but I have been out of computer range for a while. The airshow Saturday and Sunday at the Smith Reynolds Airport, 3801 North Liberty Street, Winston Salem, NC. 27105. Phn # (336)-767-6361 I plan on leaving at seven in the moring and will be there all day tomorrow. I apologize for being late but I have been swamped and forgot all about it until this week. I will post shots when I get back a week from Monday.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 29, 2012)

Ok. Here are a few shots I took last Saturday at the airshow. It was so packed with folks you couldn't get a decent shot but I tried. My air shots need to be edited because of dirt. Will post them next week after some work has been done to them.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 1, 2012)

A few more from last Saturday. I screwed up and shot them on a 400 ISO. They're rather grainy. Will get some more tomorrow or Monday.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 1, 2012)

Cool shots Aaron!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 1, 2012)

Awesome pics!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 1, 2012)

Thank you Hugh and David. Will get some more up Monday.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 2, 2012)

Nice, you don't see many A-4s anymore.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 2, 2012)

Sweet pictures!


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 2, 2012)

Nice pics. Thanks for posting


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks guys, I lost all the shots from last year so I tried to make up for it. The place was PACKED with folks. There was barely enough room to walk around. I will try to post more shots tomorrow.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 3, 2012)

Love the shot of the A4 banking over the crowd. Looks like it was right on top of them....the way air shows were back in the good old days.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 3, 2012)

Jeff, I was so far back when he took off that it gives the illusion that he was over top of the crowd. He was actually just leaving the runway.


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 3, 2012)

Like those pics Brooks.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 3, 2012)

Thank you Andy. Will post some more sometime today.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 3, 2012)

Here are a few more from last Saturday.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Sep 3, 2012)

What is the aircraft, 4th down in first post, 2nd in the ones posted today?


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 3, 2012)

Good shots Aaron!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 3, 2012)

meatloaf109 said:


> What is the aircraft, 4th down in first post, 2nd in the ones posted today?



Paul, that is a very heavily modified T-6 Texan. It has a 1830 radial with a supercharger in it and can fly from Morganton, NC., it's home base to Dayton, Ohio and back without refueling. And the P-51s had a hard time staying ahead of him, it runs pretty stout. I took some photos of it a couple of years ago before it got ok'd for flight and had people scatching there heads wondering what it was.

Thank you Hugh.


----------

